# WAR Karriereplanner



## Yronnyn (6. Februar 2009)

Hi,

mir ist bei euerm Planer ein Fehler aufgefallen.

Es gibt 30 statt 29 skillpunkte den letzten gibts noch mit Rank 40 Rufrank 80.

Gruß


----------

